# HAHAHA



## Blu1913 (Oct 18, 2006)

:rotfl:


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 18, 2006)

work was getting in the way of my internet life again :tone:


----------



## GTScott (Oct 18, 2006)

I was out at a job from 9 am until just a few minutes ago...did that yesterday...looks like the same thing tomorrow. Erg.


----------



## 3gorgesdam (Oct 18, 2006)

All day I have been relaxing. Didn't get the boy to daycare till 10:00 am - my day off, what is the rush! Spent a couple of hours at the mall. I am telling you if I didn't go to the mall I wouldn't have known Christmas is here already. All the charms at the different stores, all I want to buy is a watch to take to the exam. I looked at and looked at, finally picked one that doesn't work - only found that out after sitting down in the library. Anyway, still have to time to go back and get another one. I studied three hours on Nail, Lag Screw, Bolt, Wood Screw connections between wood to wood or wood to metal plate or wood to plywood. I know most of you don't care about it. There might be one problem on this, I have to read one text book with three chapters on this subject and six seperated publications consisting of ASD/National Design Standard. Not fair!

So far I still don't know my biggest suitcase is big enough for all the manuals and codes. :true: :whatever:


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 19, 2006)

Geesh.

I am not taking that much in.

My last test, we were sitting outside of the exam room and some people were making fun of me saying I was getting the award for taking the least amount of material into the exam, then some guy came walking in with 3 loose books under his arm. He won that award.

This time, I'll wheel in two small carry-on size luggage pieces.


----------



## Blu1913 (Oct 19, 2006)

Wow all that structural studying...mannnnnnnnnn, screw that. Im willing to take my 0/8 on structures...

Does anyone know how much room we have between examines? I dont want to be should to shoulder with some crack that didnt even study. Im hoping for at least 6' on each side. Does that sound like im asking too much?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 19, 2006)

If it's crowded enough, you may end up with someone on your lap. A big fat cocksucker with gas and B.O. who breathes heavy.


----------



## Blu1913 (Oct 19, 2006)

i think i just threw up in my mouth......

anyway, is there a serious answer from someone that has taken it?


----------



## MetroRAFB (Oct 19, 2006)

Blu,

I haven't taken it yet, but from what I've read on this board (and others) from people who HAVE is that it depends on your specific test site. I've heard some folks from New England complain that the lighting at their site was horrible, and I hear that my test site for next week is spacious and heavenly with each examinee receiving their very own 4' x 8' table. 

Unfortunately, I think the only real answer is:

We'll find out next Friday morning.


----------



## EL Nica PE (Oct 19, 2006)

6 feet in your dream! Try 2 to 2.5 may be, if you lucky... :kick:


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 19, 2006)

VT, that is one of the most disturbing photos I've seen to date. WTF, man?

Blu1913, You will not get 6' on each side. The room that I took the test in has many 8 foot folding tables set up, and you share it with someone else, so you have to have your references on the floor beside or behind you and you have enough room on the table for 2-3 books.

I would LOVE to have the whole table to myself, but unless you take it in a state where only 6 people are testing, I'd say your chances are slim.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 19, 2006)

The lighting at my site was definitely lame-o.

I felt I had ample room for my stuff.

We also had those standard 8' tables. We had 2 or 3 people at each table. The nice thing was that the tables were wide so I had all my books lined up and organized in front of me on the table. It beat having to rummage through my bag.

I also had enough room to have my test book, answer sheet, and a reference lined up side to side without bumping the next guy. orly


----------

